# colonscopy they couldnt finish it



## chrisvoorhees (Nov 1, 2004)

I had a colonoscopy but they couldnt finish it, so they done gave me a barium enema. They saids I had a Twisted Colon. No idea what that is, but they wanted to see what waz behind there. I been havin good days, and bad days. Upper abdominal pain, with diarhea, and or constipation. Rapid heart beats, loose stools, and extreme fatigue, this happens when i gets my bad attacks, I've lost so much weight so far. What Ya'll think. I done had Upper Gi, ultrasound, ct scan.....


----------

